
The oldest tree in Britain may be switching sex - purpled_haze
http://mashable.com/2015/11/04/oldest-tree-britain-switching-sex
======
jbob2000
I flagged this because the article has little information and drops a lot of
loaded terms like "sex switching". Very clearly baiting people into a
gender/sex change debate.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I don't see why you have to bring this kind of thing into a perfectly fine
science story.

~~~
jbob2000
There was no science! It was a handful of quotes from 2 people...

